# Xtreme Video Sun Glasses?



## Lukikus2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Any one use these? Not a bad price if they work as claimed.

Link: rofl: Link was censored but works. )

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...alties-i-Kam-Xtreme-Video-Sunglasses&i=443565


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=334-124

Looks similar, just $20 less.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 21, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=334-124
> 
> Looks similar, just $20 less.



Thanks. Reviews are either good or bad, especially on the sound recording aspect. I'm thinking Go Pro might be a better option for the $$$.


----------

